# Four venues vie to host 35th Americas Cup



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Chicago?! 
America's Cup: Four venues shortlisted for 2017 event >> Scuttlebutt Sailing News

Any preferences amongst you? I thought the SF Bay set up was great, but I thought I heard that some up there didn't want t again.

Bermuda seems intriguing, but I've never been there. Hot, I'm sure, which the Aussies will like.

Chicago. I find this quite confusing. Is this legal? Chicago is on a lake.

San Diego. No clue. I live down here. I did attend the RC44s and ACWS when they came here. I stood on Broadway Pier. It wasn't bad. I had a blast in many ways. But I think we need a different setup. ETA: But I know we have hosted the AC before. But that was before I had any interest in sailing, so I have no clue how it went as far as accomodation.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

No Newport. Too bad.


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Some others agree.
America's Cup: Why not Newport? >> Scuttlebutt Sailing News

I respect that decision, though. The RI people hadn't provided enough good info to make the organizers want to have it there.

Maybe some of the ACWS?


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

How is Bermuda in the running? Isn't it supposed to be in the host country?

Personally, I would love to see the races at least partially on the open ocean. Maybe out the Golden Gate and around SE Farallon, or some-such. A 10-foot swell and 30 knots of wind would put and end to these spindly-foiling-carbonfibre-thingies.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I thought that San Francisco venue was very nice with good winds. It has the support base for lots of patrons. 
Bermuda is out of the question; it's out of the country. 
San Diego? Can't see that happening.

Chicago; I could see that. Plenty of waterfront and a great town.



> Personally, I would love to see the races at least partially on the open ocean. Maybe out the Golden Gate and around SE Farallon, or some-such. A 10-foot swell and 30 knots of wind would put and end to these spindly-foiling-carbonfibre-thingies.


Good point.

Add on that they need much longer timed races; make them work for it.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

benesailor said:


> ...
> Add on that they need much longer timed races; make them work for it.


Damned straight. I almost missed the last race of the last cup defense because it was so damned short.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I know there is a serious local desire to attract the AC back to Newport. The conditions and shoreside facilities are certainly up to the task. I'm not sure what stands in the way, but have a feeling its corruption at the State level. Every other failure is.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

And then there were three. A bit of a disappointment and I don't see how Bermuda could work. Someone told me there was a New York court descision from a while back that ruled that Lake Michigan was "an arm of the sea". That's one long arm. San Diego is a great place, but does it have the wind strength to foil the AC62s consistently.


----------

